# Valley of the Sun stage race, AZ (camping?)



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all, we are heading out to do the Valley of the Sun and I had a question about camping. We will be heading out that way with our camper in tow. Looking at the website the venues look to be pretty spread out. Would it be possible to pull into each venue area the night before and stay in our camper? Is it generally a large parking lot etc?
Thanks,
Randy


----------

